# Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen



## PollyRhythm (Feb 2, 2009)

Is anybody as excited as I am to see this movie? I've been waiting for a trailer for forever and finally saw it tonight during the superbowl and I have to say that just from the preview, I really think that I'm going to love it, especially since they're bringing in more 'bots.

And Shia looks damn good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## User35 (Feb 2, 2009)

I second that.My husband is really excited about it, or the robots and action and what not.Me its about shia.


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 2, 2009)

SO Excited!!!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 3, 2009)

Natalie, I totally feel you about Shia. My boyfriend likes the action, I like the eye candy more!!!! haha


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely!!! I have to admit I wasnt keen to see the first one, but after I did I realised it was AWESOME! Now I am really amped for this one


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 3, 2009)

omogmogmognmgomg so excited for this!
I LOVVVEEDD the last transformers!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's the preview: IMDb Video: Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen -- Superbowl Spot

For me, it has nothing to do with Shia and everything to do with my girlfriend Megan Fox.  Note: She does not yet know that she is my girlfriend. lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

AHHH, Im just excited to see another good movie, Megan Fox is gorgeous, and I kinda actually saw them filming it[from like faaaar away] so cant wait to see that part there!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

This movie looks DOOOOOOPE! I watch the first one all the time still.

And ya'll need to BACK OFF! *I *am Mrs. Fox! Thank you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_This movie looks DOOOOOOPE! I watch the first one all the time still.

And ya'll need to BACK OFF! *I *am Mrs. Fox! Thank you!_

 
Let's take it outside.  I'm willing to fight for my lady.


----------



## jen77 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Definitely!!! I have to admit I wasnt keen to see the first one, but after I did I realised it was AWESOME! Now I am really amped for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was the same way. I'm excited for this one.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a Transformers nerd, I cannot freaking wait for this.

DEVASTATOR OMG. He will be MASSIVE if that dude Optimus is fighting with at the end is one single Constructicon. WOO.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Let's take it outside.  I'm willing to fight for my lady._

 
Fine.

"AUTOBOTS! TRANSFORM!" 

As you can see, I am one of "the good guys", therefore you are one of "the bad guys"; bad guys always lose. 

*raspberry in yo' face!*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Fine.

"AUTOBOTS! TRANSFORM!" 

As you can see, I am one of "the good guys", therefore you are one of "the bad guys"; bad guys always lose. 

*raspberry in yo' face!*_

 
Oh yeah, fine, you poser.  We all know you are a Go-Bot! lol


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 4, 2009)

It's all about the Shia *faints* giggidy!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Fine.

"AUTOBOTS! TRANSFORM!"_

 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
may have just pee peeed my panties





 that seriously made me laugh out loud

and as for me, i can't freaking wait!!!!!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't wait for this! I absolutely loved the first one when I seen it. I actually got a bit teary eyed whenever I thought bumble bee was going to die! Can robots even die? lol.

I remember all the girls in my class when we watched this were all obsessing over Megan Fox's stomach, its so perfectly toned and everything!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Let's take it outside. I'm willing to fight for my lady._

 
While you gusy go at it, I'll be having dinner with Ms. Fox


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Waiting, waiting, waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leme check when is it releasing first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super-friggin-excited


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

My sweethheart just sold her a Mercedes, he said he didn't think she was hot, he said I look better. I think he's a liar. I want to see for myself, in person, cause she looks damn fine in pictures. She's frisky like me too. RAWR!!! Love lookin at some Megan Fox.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_While you gusy go at it, I'll be having dinner with Ms. Fox_

 
Not cool! lol


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's the preview: IMDb Video: Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen -- Superbowl Spot

For me, it has nothing to do with Shia and everything to do with my girlfriend Megan Fox. Note: She does not yet know that she is my girlfriend. lol_

 
I just saw the first film a few weeks ago, was good fun, big and loud and shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I had never seen Megan Fox before this film, no wonder people are bananas over her.  Good lord, she is SMOKING HOT.

Ohnna-Lee, you're just as hot, babes.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually slept with megan fox. she's great. but she farts in her sleep.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_I actually slept with megan fox. she's great. but she farts in her sleep._

 
don't you hate that!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 9, 2009)

LMAO yes!!

i've got a huge lesbo crush on her though, so its cute when she does it. smells like candycorn.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 10, 2009)

who doesn't like candycorn!!! in all forms! even gas form!

lol MissResha u crack me up


----------

